# [GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*[GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)*

EDIT und Anleitung:
Durchgeführte Maßnahmen in Post 30 auf Seite 3.
Wasser färben

---

Hallo,
Hätte mal eine Frage zur Kühlflüssigkeit.
In meinem System ist derzeit nur destilliertes Wasser und 100ml Liquid Coolant Pro Blue vermischt.
Die Farbe ist leider kaum zu erkennen. Wahrscheinlich ist die Verdünnung zu stark und die Farbe (hellblau) ist ohnehin eher blass.

Desweiteren habe ich noch 250ml innovatek Protect IP hier bei mir zuhause.
Gern würde ich das noch mit hineinmischen.

Da meine Flüssigkeit dann im Prinzip von den Eigenschaften gut eingestellt wäre, bräuchte ich nur noch eine sattere Farbe.
Welche Färbemittel sind den in diesen Konzentraten drin? Suche eine blaue Farbe zum Titrieren.
Theoretisch müsste man sich die doch auch selbst kaufen und mit dest. Wasser mischen können.

Wie gesagt NUR DIE FARBE. Brauche keinen Korrosionsschutz o.Ä.

Danke!


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

So reine Farbzusätze (also nicht: gefärbtes Kühlmittelkonzentrat) sind eher selten. Ich kenne da was von XSPC, das "EC6"-Zeug, das gibts iirc als reinen Farbstoff.
Bedenke aber dass sich so ein Zeug IMMER über lange Zeiträume absetzen wird. Das muss kein Problem sein, gehe aber davon aus, dass nach einigen Monaten/Jahren deine Kühler, Tüllen usw. alle auf der innenseite bläulich angelaufen sind.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Hätte da an sowas gedacht. 
Airbrush Lebensmittelfarbe Fractal - Indigo Blau (100 ml): Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getraenke

Wenn man es vorher in einem Glas testet, mischt und titriert? 

Werde aber vorher mal die Läden abchecken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Lebensmittelfarbe? Ok kann man probieren, wäre mir aber bezüglich Langzeitverhalten/klumperei usw. viel zu kritisch... denn das Zeug ist ja nicht dafür gedacht dass es monatelang farbstabil und löslich ist, das ist dazu gedacht ein paar Tage farbstabil und essbar zu sein.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Habe schon Empfehlungen bezüglich Lebensmittel Farben gehabt, die Meinung dazu war aber immer gemischt.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Aber Leute. Was ist denn in diesen High-Tech-Konzentraten der großen Hersteller drin?

Welche Zauberfarbe nutzen die? 
Muss man doch irgendwo beschaffen können.

*EDIT:*
LOL was ist eigentlich mit Tinte?
...Ah ok Tinte setzt sich ab.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Es gibt auch Farbzusätze ohne Korrosionsschutz, aber es wird davor dringend abgeraten solche Zusätze zu mischen.
Bedeutet... hast du schon eine Farbe drin musst du zuvor alles gut Reinigen.

Mir hat jemand berichtet schon lange Lebensmittelfarben genutzt zu haben und es hätte gut geklappt.
Andere wiederum fanden es aber dann doch nicht so gut.... ist schon etwas her in einem anderem Forum gewesen.
Selbst habe ich es noch nicht versucht, kann daher nichts konkretes dazu sagen.

Ich selbst verwende das DP-Ultra in Gelb.
Gibt es auch in blau.


----------



## ludscha (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*



> Ich selbst verwende das DP-Ultra in Gelb.
> Gibt es auch in blau.





Dasselbe in Rot 


Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Eigenmischung ablassen und DP-Ultra verwenden.

Hab das blaue bei einem Bekannten benutzt und fand es Optisch wirklich super, nicht zu dunkel, aber auch nicht zu hell.

Mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Aber Leute. Was ist denn in diesen High-Tech-Konzentraten der großen Hersteller drin?



Irgendeine Pigmentmischung die nur der Hersteller kennt. 

DP Ultra (blau) hab ich übrigens auch seit ~4 Jahren in der WaKü. Auch das setzt sich minimal ab in form von leicht bläulichen Tüllen aber das wars auch. Sonst Null Probleme über Jahre hinweg.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Ich hab mal einen Kumpel von mir (Chemiker) angehauen.
Melde mich nochmal.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe schon Empfehlungen bezüglich Lebensmittel Farben gehabt, die Meinung dazu war aber immer gemischt.



Der war gut ausgedrückt. XD sorry fürs reinhängen.

Mal blöd gefragt, gibts das nicht schon fertig in allen möglichen farben. Das ist doch einfacher als Färbungsversuche?


Ansonsten als Tipp. Farbiges Kreppapier gibt im Wasser nach und nach seine Farbe ab. Aber was die Kühlung davon hält weis ich nicht.
Kp was die zum färben nehmen.

Ab ins Tee ei und rein das Ding in Ausgleichsbehälter. Keine Garantie!!!
Der letzte Satz war nur Spaß  aber das mit dem Abfärben geht.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen Kumpel von mir (Chemiker) angehauen.
> Melde mich nochmal.




Kannst ihn ja mal fragen ob er ein paar Gramm Kaliumpermanganat aus dem Labor mitgehen lassen kann


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Kannst ihn ja mal fragen ob er ein paar Gramm Kaliumpermanganat aus dem Labor mitgehen lassen kann



Ich hätte eher an Methylenblau gedacht. 
Ohne Witz. 



> Löslich in Wasser bei 40 g/l bei 20 °C.
> 
> Es wird zur  Blaufärbung von Fasern oder Papier verwendet. In Wasser löst sich  Methylenblau gut mit intensiver blauer Farbe (daher der Name), selbst  geringe Mengen bewirken eine sichtbare Färbung des Wassers.


Wikipedia


----------



## Malkolm (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Kauf dir doch einfach Farbpigmente und teste selbst. Perylene z.B. gibt es in vielen Wellenlangenbereichen, und fluoreszierenden sogar. Hab in meiner WaKü mal mit Rhodaminen experimentiert, sah ganz nett aus. Viele Farbstoffe, gerade organische, brauchen aber ein polares Lösungsmittel. Je nachdem was deine Pumpe mitmacht könnte das z.B. Ethylenglykol (ziemlich viskos) oder auch eine Tensidmischung sein.

Kannst dich ja mal selbst bei sigma-aldrich umschauen.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Viele Farbstoffe, gerade organische, brauchen aber ein polares Lösungsmittel.


Ähm. Meine Flüssigkeit besteht doch zu 99% aus Wasser.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Viele Farbstoffe, gerade organische, brauchen aber ein polares Lösungsmittel.



Viel polarer als Wasser kannstes in nem Kühlkreislauf kaum kriegen. 

Man hätte eher ein Problem wenns unpolar sein müsste... pures Glykol in Hardtubes oder so.


----------



## Malkolm (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

aber nicht aprotisch.  Super ist meist Aceton, aber das ist denkbar ungeeignet in diesem Zusammenhang.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser fÃ¤rben*

1 g Methylenblau 100 %  als Pulver  | eBay

1g sollte doch dicke reichen für meine ~2l Flüssigkeit? 
Denke da werde ich bloß ein paar Milligramm bzw Tropfen einer Lösung benötigen.



> Man stellt eine Lösung von 0,15 g Methylenblau in 100 ml Wasser her,  wobei man ca. 15 Minuten auf dem Magnetrührer rühren muss, bis sich der  Farbstoff vollständig gelöst hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: Illumina :: Bestimmung des Adsorptionsvermögens von Aktivkohle


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser fÃ¤rben*



deady1000 schrieb:


> 1 g Methylenblau 100 %  als Pulver  | eBay
> 
> 1g sollte doch dicke reichen für meine ~2l Flüssigkeit?



Das wird noch nicht tief-/dunkelblau werden (dafür bräuchtest du geschätzt ~3-5 Gramm bei 2 Liter, dann ists aber echt Tinte).

1g auf 2 Liter schätze ich auf "Bübchenblau"?^^


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser fÃ¤rben*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wird noch nicht tief-/dunkelblau werden (dafür bräuchtest du ~5 Gramm bei 2 Liter).
> 
> 1g auf 2 Liter schätze ich auf "Bübchenblau"?^^


5g Methylenblau?
Ich will meinen Kühlkreislauf färben und nicht mein Aquarium. 

Dosage du bleu de methylene pour les aquariums - Aquablog

Wer nicht so fit in Französisch ist, Google-Translator:

Google UEbersetzer


> Dosierung und Behandlung von Methylenblau
> 
> Die Dosierung von Methylenblau ist einfach: 1,5-2 Tropfen der 5% igen Lösung (5 Gramm pro 100 ml) pro 10 Liter Aquarienwasser.




5g/100ml = 1g/20ml
Davon bräuchte ich nur 1,5 bis 2 TROPFEN, sagt er.
Also gerechnet ein Zehntel bzw 100mg.

Ergebnis zur Desinfektion bei Aquarien siehe Anhang.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Das sieht nach Kaffeepulver aus, bekommst vielleicht sogar welches...


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Ich weiß nur noch, dass wir für das tolle "Flascheninhalt wird blau beim schütteln"-Experiment immer etwa ein halbes Gramm Methylenblau  fürn 250ml-Kolben verwendet hatten... das entspricht 4 Gramm für deine 2 Liter. Das war wirklich dunkelblau. Vielleicht tuts auch die Hälfte aber 1g auf 2 Liter würde ich vom gefühl her eher hellblau schätzen, vor allem in Schläuchen wo der Querschnitt durch den man schaut viel kleiner ist als im AGB/Kolben/Aquarium (um eine Flüssigkeit im PVC-Schlauch als blau zu erkennen muss die wesentlich "blauer" sein als um sie in einem großen Gefäß als blau zu erkennen).

Aber da mag ich mich auch täuschen... kannst ja mal ein Gramm (oder 0,1g?^^) reintun und sehen wies aussieht. Mehr reinmachen geht ja immer.

EDIT: Oder war das auch nur ne x%-Lösung wo man nachher Tropfenweise verwendet hat...? Ich weiß es nicht mehr, Studeinzeit zu lange vorbei


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser fÃ¤rben*

Hatte meinen Beitrag bearbeitet. Nicht gesehen, dass es schon auf der nächsten Seite weitergeht.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vielleicht tuts auch die Hälfte aber 1g  auf 2 Liter würde ich vom gefühl her eher hellblau schätzen


Ich glaube man kann sich da vertun.
Das Zeug skaliert besonders in niedrigen Konzentrationen sehr krass. 
Wie gesagt ich werde es titrieren müssen.




deady1000 schrieb:


> 5g Methylenblau?
> Ich will meinen Kühlkreislauf färben und nicht mein Aquarium.
> 
> Dosage du bleu de methylene pour les aquariums - Aquablog
> ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Wenn dein Wasser in der WaKü so blau ist wie da auf dem Aquariumsbild siehst du in einem Schlauch genau nichts davon. 
Dann wäre nur der AGB hellblau.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Wie gesagt ich hätte ja rechnerisch mit 1g die zehnfache Menge.

Ich gucke mal obs das auch in der Apotheke gibt. 
In dem französischen Artikel steht es so.
(Aber wahrscheinlich nur als Lösung...)


----------



## sheldor_online88 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Mayhem hat gute Farbzusätze.
Lebensmittelfarbe würde ich nicht empfehlen, ist auf Zuckerbasis und die Ablagerungen könnten doch Schäden verursachen.


----------



## deady1000 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Copyright eBay-User we1962_

Scheint ein echt guter Deal zu sein.
Reinstes Methylenblau. Laut Chemikerkumpel reicht die Menge für meine Zwecke dicke.

Werde es nach dem Urlaub austesten und berichten.


----------



## Gast20190527 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

und dann noch ein paar Zierfische in den AGB packen


----------



## deady1000 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> und dann noch ein paar Zierfische in den AGB packen



Hat meine Freundin auch schon gesagt.
Ein netter Sideeffekt von dem Methylenblau ist aber definitiv die antimikrobielle und desinfizierende Wirkung.
Eigentlich doch perfekt für Wasserkühlungen.

Wenn das funktioniert wird das bestimmt der neue Standard. 
(Wer blau mag und sparen möchte.)


----------



## deady1000 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Wasser färben*

Ich habe nun das Gramm Methylenblau mit 100ml destilliertem Wasser gemischt.
Die Färbung war erstaunlich intensiv. Nach nur wenigen Partikel färbte sich das gesamte Fläschchen blau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal ein Bild vor dem Eingriff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Leider waren die LEDs auf blau und der PC stand unter dem Tisch. Am AGB erkennt man jedoch, dass das Wasser nahezu farblos ist. Trotz 100ml Konzentrat "Liquid Coolant Pro Blue"!)

Dann habe ich nach und nach rund 20 Tropfen der Lösung in den AGB pipettiert, also ungefähr 10mg Methylenblau, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass 20 Tropfen einem Milliliter entsprechen.

Ich habe dementsprechend noch 99% meiner ursprünglichen Menge nicht hinzugegeben und verwahre sie weiterhin im Fläschchen!

Das Ergebnis nach 1ml = 20 Tropfen = 10mg Methylenblau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
Ich werde aber in den folgenden Tagen weiterhin beobachten ob und wie sich die Farbe noch verändert, da sich das Wasser im AGB ggf noch mit dem Wasser im Schlauchsystem ausgleichen muss.
Beim Befüllen war der AGB allerdings leer und ich habe ihn anschließend mit destilliertem Wasser aufgefüllt, also viel wird nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## ludscha (11. August 2018)

*AW: [GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)*

Genau so hätte es mit DP Ultra in blau ausgesehen.


----------



## deady1000 (11. August 2018)

*AW: [GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)*



ludscha schrieb:


> Genau so hätte es mit DP Ultra in blau ausgesehen.


Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Es ging aber nicht darum welche Fertigmischung man kaufen, sondern  welchen Farbstoff man verwenden könnte, um einen bestehenden Kreislauf  einzufärben.
Die Hersteller kippen da wahrscheinlich sowieso die gleiche oder verlgleichbare Chemikalien rein.

Meine Lösung hat aber nur etwa 4€ gekostet und ich habe noch 99% der Menge übrig. 
Die DP ultra liegt bei rund 20€ inkl Versandkosten für 2 Liter.

Außerdem kann ich mit dem Methylenblau selbst die Farbintensität steuern und sie nachträglich verändern.

Ganz davon ab war meine Methode deutlich einfacher und zeitsparender.
Das Leeren und Neubefüllen hätte erheblich länger gedauert und meinen Korrosionsschutz hätte ich dabei unnötigerweise weggekippt.
Zumal Methylenblau eine antimikrobielle Wirkung hat und desinfizierend wirkt.


----------



## Gruetze (25. April 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)*

Moin, 
ich wollte fragen, ob sich die Farbe mit der Zeit absetzt? Also ist ja schon 5-6 Monate her, also genug Zeit um zu sehen ob sie sich setzt.

Denn ich habe 2 240mm Radiatoren und 1 120mm. Und etliche Hardtubes, Pumpe separat vom Reservoir. Und ich habe nicht so viel Interesse daran, nach einem halben Jahr alles neu zu kaufen, da die abgesetzte Farbe den Wasserfluss einschränkt. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? 

Achja, gibt es die Farbe auch in Rot?

MfG,
Gruetze


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. April 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)*

die farbe gibts auch in rot und sie setzt sich nach einiger Zeit ab. Dazu gibts einiges im Netz, nach paar Monaten sieht die nichtmehr aus wie am Anfang.


----------



## Hoopster (26. April 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)*

Mich würde mal interessieren ob nach einiger Zeit Rückstände an Schlauch und Kühler zu sehen sind


----------



## Gast20190527 (26. April 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)*

Am Schlauch auf jedenfall, die Rückstände sind sogar schon nach paar Tagen am Schlauch zu sehen. Der ist dann nichtmehr clear sondern rot oder orange. Im Block selbst weis ich es nicht.


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. April 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)*

Ich habe jetzt erst seit einem Monat eine richtige Wasserkühlung. Davor eine AIO von Corsair. Und trotzdem habe ich in dem einem Monat schon die Schnauze voll von gefärbten Flüssigkeiten xD
Ich habe mich etwas informiert und viel gutes über die raijintek Antifreeze Flüssigkeit gelesen. Mit 15 Euro pro 500ml ist sie extrem teuer. Trotzdem habe ich mir davon 3 Flaschen besorgt weil ich es gut fand das dort 3 Fläschchen dabei sind in denen Farbe zum mischen ist. Blau Grün und Rot.
So dachte ich mir kann ich erst mal klare probieren und dann nach eigenem Geschmack wenn ich möchte immer noch etwas Farbe hinzu geben. Nach einer Woche habe ich dann etwas grün dazu gemischt. Hat mir echt gefallen. 
Leider schon nach 2 Wochen wieder raus gekippt. Schläuche waren alle grün, Fittinge von innen alle ganz leicht verschmiert. Wenn ich mit einem Ohrenstäbchen durch die Fittinge gegangen bin waren diese leicht schwarz verschmiert. Sehr komisch.
Jedenfalls konnte ich dann alle Schläuche entsorgen , AGB mehrfach gespült , CPU Kühler gespült und alles neu mit Schläuchen verlegt. 

Farbe kommt mir nicht mehr ins System. 
Ich habe oben am Ausgleichsbehälter zum befüllen einen 1/4 Zoll Verschluss, dafür habe ich mir einen gekauft der durchsichtig ist wo ich eine 5mm LED installieren kann. Da steckt jetzt eine grüne Led drin die über Sata angeschlossen ist. So ist mein AGB komplett grün beleuchtet und es sieht aus als wäre grüne Flüssigkeit enthalten.
Ist eine deutlich bessere Lösung. Lieber den AGB beleuchten , 3 oder 4 Led Stribes ins Case , dadurch werden die Schläuche auch etwas beleuchtet und schon sieht es fast genau so aus. 
Farbige Flüssigkeit jedenfalls werde ich nie wieder benutzen. Von Aquacomputer habe ich gesehen das jemand Rot und Blau benutzt hat und die Farbe plötzlich nach Monaten nachgelassen hat , andere Flüssigkeiten haben sich leicht braun verfärbt , andere wiederum die Nickelschicht im Kühler zerfressen , Schläuche wurden hart oder verfärbten sich..
Ich bleibe nun lieber bei Klarer Flüssigkeit.
Ich denke das ich noch nicht mal den ganzen Dreck aus dem System bekommen habe, gut möglich das ich also in nächster zeit noch mal die Flüssigkeit tauschen kann..


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST] Wasser blau färben (Anleitung)*

Also leichte Rückstände sind eigentlich immer da und wenn man öfters seine Hardware tauscht und dabei die alte wieder verkaufen will würde sich eigentlich klare Flüssigkeit anbieten da es nicht sichtbar ist. Aber fürs Auge ist Farbe halt ein Eyecatcher, vor allem wenn man 2 Kreisläufe drin hat. Vor zieg Jahren hatte ich mal UV-Kühlmittel drin aber das war richtig übel zur Hardware.


----------

